# Wasatch Front bull down..........



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Chalk up another bull with the 'new' EPEK.....
Today started out like any other, up @ 5:15, and was in place just before light. While sitting in the dark, we had soe cows and calves making a lot of noise. We decided to make a move to hopefully cut them off, plan did not work. Once it became light, I found a nice little buck that Stablebuck decided to move on. I let him get on the ridge he was on and I went down another keeping an eye on the buck. Stable got to with in about 30yds but could not see him and as is typically the case, he took off. Just then I noticed 5 elk moving towards Stable, I hollered over to tell him to move to the other side so he could see them. I went down into a drainage and was goung to just sit ans wait. After sitting, I told myself that I would give it an hour. Within about 15 minutes, I heard a few branches break off to my left. At that point I nocked an arrow.........a minute later I see antlers moving........it's a BULL. He came in to 25 yds and stood there.....BAD MOVE.....I steadied my pin on his lungs and my EPEK found its mark. Immediately there was blood spraying out of his side. The feeling was so surreal! The bull slowly moved up the hill. After sitting there for another 15 minutes, I decided to go find Stable. I slowly creeped out of the trees and broke into an opening, turned to look behind me and bu bull was out in the open. He was really wobbly and laid down, his head moved ever so slightly when it just hit the DIRT! My adrenaline was off the charts. I almost ran to the top of the ridge and yelled for Stable who was only about 100 yds away. My hands were up in the air and all I could say was I 'SMOKED' a nice bull. High fives and elation was off the charts. After two shoulder surgeries, countless hours i the gym rehabbing and finally shooting again in mid July, it all came together. I just stuck a branch antler bull on the Wasatch Front. While dressing it out, we found a piece of arrow that had gone in the rear cheek and was lodged in his neck. The broadhead was a Muzzy look alike. The bull only went about 100yds after the initial shot. 
A VERY big thanks goes out to Stablebuck for being there to share the moment and helping this old guy make multiple trips to get it out in our Badlands 2200 packs....
Bring on the mule deer rut........
Kelly


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

Thats great. Especially after the shoulder thing and all. Great job.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Hee Haw! 

Good job.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

The Synergy puts one down, nice work!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice!!!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice job, Kelly. Well deserved.


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats Kelly


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Very nice Kelly.....big congrats! Well done!!


----------



## Stellarmike (Mar 12, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## bwhntr23 (Sep 29, 2008)

Awesome Bull Kelly! Congrats!


----------



## BUL_KRZY (Oct 17, 2008)

Kelly, NICE BULL MAN! Way to get it done on the 'Front!


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Way to go. The shoulder must be doing well. Congratulations on a nice bull.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Super! Way to go!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Congrats on a true trophy bull! Nothing like taking a bull on the front! Great job!


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

BOOM-SHAKA-LAKA!!! That's what I'm talkin' 'bout!!! *(())*


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice job.Glad to see all that hard work payed off.Now in joy those steaks and kill you a big mule now


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

couple more pics


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

One more?

[attachment=0:2rzw6zse]u_yfgcvbm,n.JPG[/attachment:2rzw6zse]


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice job guys. 8)


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

Right on man! Sweet success is always a nice way to enjoy a day in the mountains. Super stoked for you.


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice!!! Taking an elk with a bow is an awsome accomplishment. Way to go.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

congrats on a great bull


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

What an awesome great story.............I could feel your enthusiasm oozing out my computer screen. I Loved it. 

On a side note, I wonder if the other guy who hit him is still looking for him or did he tear up his tag like so many think that you should.


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

Congrats Kelly......way to get 'er done.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice one Kelly, with what you have done for others you deserve it!!


----------

